# what ups indicates.......?



## zacfx05 (Dec 14, 2011)

hello Friends actually i don't know where to post this thread ...... i want to know what the 600v/360w on a ups mean and how it effects...
will it support any pc configuration  (ultra, high....etc)
is it just to indicate the backup time.......?

iam actually asking about apc 600 v rs


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 14, 2011)

better if u put the qn is APC FORUM which  i did regarding another issue.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 14, 2011)

What is the difference between Voltage-Amps (VA) and watts and how do I properly size my UPS? - Power Solutions

in simple terms watt rating is ~60-70% of VA rating.it is the watt rating which matters to you because this is the actual power supplied by ups & required by your system.

backup time depends on the no. & size of batteries used inside ups along with load.
How to calculate UPS battery backup | Backup HowTo


----------

